# einfaches Programm zum herunterladen von Bildern



## laika (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute !


Ich habe ein Programm geschrieben, welches als eine art Client Dateien, bzw. Bilder von Internetseiten 
automatisch herunterläd und für mich speichert. So weit funktioniert alles klasse , nur wenn ich diese Daten in 
einer Datei speichern will, wird dort einiges umgekrempelt..... Soll heissen die daten werden nicht exakt so 
gespeichert wie sie es sollen(zumindest alles ausserhalb des asciidatensatzes, zb. öäüß und andere werden zu Fragezeichen) 
Dabei bin ich ähnlich wie im unteren Beispiel vorgegangen.

Vor lauter verzweiflung habe ich dann ein kleines Java Prog geschrieben welches nichts anderes tut als 
eine Bilddatei auszulesen und als neue datei zu speichern.(zu testzwecken) Dabei auf ähnliches Problem gestoßen.

--------------------

```
FileWriter wr = new FileWriter("original.jpg");
FileReader fr = new FileReader("test.jpg");

while ((len = fr.read()) != -1) {
  fw.write(len);       // bzw.   fw.write((char)len); kommt aufs selbe heraus
}

fr.close();
fw.close();
```
-------------------------

Einige Zeichen werden in der Bilddatei ebenfalls falsch abgespeichert. 

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder ein solches Problem lösen können ?


Vielen Dank im Voraus 


Gruß Laika !


----------



## Guest (11. Mai 2006)

API Doku zu FileReader hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Convenience class for reading *character files*...[/url]Gleiches gilt für FileWriter.
> 
> Nimm InputStream/OutputStream bzw. BufferedInputStream/BufferedOutputStream


----------



## laika (12. Mai 2006)

Das löst gleich einige Probleme bei mir !


----------

